# Completely blind mallard - help??



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

There have always been numbers of mallards around my house because I'm on the water, and they visit every morning to pick up pigeon leftovers that I dump out under a bird feeder. It's usually dark out when I see them in the morning and so I never noticed this before, but today I was out there later and discovered that one of them either has no eyes, or is blind in both eyes...I thought one was out (just looked like a light colored hole there) but watching him I was surprised to see it was that way on both sides. 

He seemed to be doing weird things with his head which is why he caught my eye in the first place, now I think what he was doing was cocking his head around listening intently. I watched them walk away out of my yard and through the neighbors and he seems to follow along with his little group of 4 other mallards by keeping his head low and maybe listening to their feet move in the grass. He follows right close behind the one in front of him and 2 others brought up the rear.

It's interesting that a wild animal can adapt to something like blindness but I wonder if it could possibly have survived from birth that way? Or maybe is there some sort of disease that could cause it to go blind? I didn't see any sign of swelling or injury but that's from about 4 feet away. 

Anyway how long can this little guy survive without being able to fly, if his fellows fly off he can't follow and would be left alone? I am sure I could catch him as I almost tripped over him in the first place, but I don't know where to take him if I did catch him. 

I live in Michigan, so I wonder if anyone out there knows any rehabbers in Michigan that would take him in and give him a safe home if I could catch him? I know some of you keep water fowl and thought you could help with suggestions, or if you think he might actually be OK on his own. I have my doubts


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Go ahead and catch him so you can have a good look. He may have an eye infection which would be easily treated. Good luck. Wish I were there to help you catch him.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I guess I'll see if I can snag him later today or tomorrow morning, then. I could have reached down and grabbed him this morning, he was that unaware of me. At the time I had no idea of course. If it's just an infection that would be awesome.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Have a place ready to put him. A dog kennel would work. Poor little duck.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

That's amazing that they surround him and he listens to where they're going. Poor guy, doesn't seem like he has a very good chance against predators if you were able to get so close. Do you have wildlife agencies or vets nearby that you could take him to? If it is an infection they could treat it and release him. Good luck!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

You really do need to catch this duck and have a close look at the eyes. Since it is a protected species of waterfowl, I'm sure a local rehabber or permitted facility would take him. I'm not so sure what the outcome would be. If the duck is blind and the blindness is permanent and not something treatable, it would have to be put down as it is non-releasable. This is a tough one .. still .. you do need to catch the duck. Pictures of the eyes would be really helpful, and if a safe haven needs to be found, we can work on that.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi The Snipes, 



Maybe consider to get him into a Pillow Case or something right off the Bat...

If he is blind, he is maybe going to really freak out if 'caught' and he will not be able to have the advantage of seeing what sort of creature you are...so, be careful if he thrashes a good deal...

Ducks are Strong Birds...!


I sure hope you can catch him alright and have him examined for whatever treatable infections or other...


Certainly, if he has been getting along decently in the 'wilds' with both Eyes off-line, he would manage very well as a cherished Pet or member of a household 'flock', once he felt sure he was safe and secure in the new surrounds.


Good luck..!


Phil
l v


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

He came back again yesterday but I could not catch him, he didn't come close enough. He was all alone this time. 

He appears to have some sight in his right eye. He walks with his head in an odd contorted position with his neck bent at 90 degrees so that he can have the right eye facing forward. He doesn't seem to see well with it as he peers at things with his head held low. Although he wasn't close enough for me to grab him I could see that the eye is cloudy. It does not appear swollen or injured.

The left eye is either gone or ?? He holds the lid shut and it appears sunken. He did fly away when he heard my dog approach from behind. Bad timing that he wandered into the yard when the dog was out! He was able to navigate by sight well enough to know when he got out over the canal, and then he went down to the water surface for a landing. So he knows to come here for food, at least, and he can get around fairly well.

I will keep trying to catch him, and I think the DNR has a listing of rehabbers, so if I catch him I will try to get him to someone who will cooperate with the idea of putting him in a rescue situation if he can't be released.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

*Update! Captured and in rehab..*

At long last I was able to capture the one-eyed duck! He showed up on Sunday in the company of his pals, 2 other males and a female make up his clique. I've lured him pretty close in the past by drizzling the cracked corn slowly from my hands and this time, with the competition from 3 other beaks, they were pretty frenzied and preoccupied with eating, so I was able to reach from his blind side and nabbed him. He didn't even resist, really, just one surprised "QUACK!" and into the cage. I left him resting very comfortably, if a little annoyed, at the rehabber's in a spacious outdoor pen with fresh bedding, wind and rain protection, and plenty of food and water. Lucky duck. Today he gets to go to the vet for examination of the bad eye, so we should know pretty soon what's going to become of him. I couldn't get a decent picture, but here's what I got:









When I initially saw this bird, the eye was filmy and white like it is now. The most recent time I saw him, it was inflamed and clear, like a big soap bubble. I thought it looked like the pressure might have ruptured the eye as it looks to me like there is a small pucker in it. It is less swollen too and he can almost close his lid over it.

I am hoping that since he's already adjusted very well to life with one eye, he'll just be able to go back to his normal life once he's evaluated and treated. He flies and otherwise gets around fine, and I don't want to see him in a captive situation. I just hope that any discomfort due to his injury or disease is relieved.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

That is terrific! Good job in capturing him. He is a beauty! We have a Mallard up here that has a broken leg been like that for a while, he won't let us get close to him and he flies away, but we keep trying looks sore but all we can do is try to catch him and see if his leg is fixable. 

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for capturing him and getting him to a rehabber. Sounds like he is in a wonderful place.

please do update us on how the vet visit went, if you can.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I'm so glad you were able to catch this little guy and get him to some treatment. Thank you for all the effort and persistance.
Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great job on catching this duck and getting him the medical evaluation/treatment! Please let us know how things go for him.

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Fantastic rescue for this beautiful creature.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so happy you were able to catch this elusive little guy. I'll keep fingers crossed that, just maybe, it is an infection that can be healed.

Thank you for not giving up. Great job.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

*Great Job!*

Great job, Snipes! I sure that "Lucky Duck" won't hold it against ya for catching it.  Especially when he doesn't have to hunt for his meal. I hope he is alright. Snowbird Sue


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

The early report from the vet is that it's likely the eye will be removed. She wants the rehabber to keep up with the ointment for the rest of the week and then bring him back for another exam. At that time she'll decide if it must go. At any rate, it is ruptured, as I feared, and he is completely blind (I knew that anyway) and won't regain sight in that eye. They want him to go to a protected environment.

Since mallards are a protected species, he can't be shipped or conveyed across state lines (legally) without proper papers. SHEESH! If only the gov't was so concerned about people coming and going in/around the country with the right paperwork!  So....we pretty much must find him accommodations here in Michigan. All advice/suggestions/help finding a suitable, reputable home for this fellow are appreaciated!!  It might not be easy, but the rehabber says that she knows of some AZA licensed facilities that may take him. Fingers / wings X'd that now, we are able to find him a home.

I'm disappointed that he won't be able to come back to his little family and familiar home right here. But I guess it's best for him to treat his injury and relieve that suffering, and we just have to pray that we are able to house him till we find him a nice new home.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Many thanks for the updates, Snipes!!

I am also keeping fingers crossed!

Situations like this are always so sad for me and I so hope for a good protected home!

Thanks for keeping us in the "know!"

With Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks Mr. Squeaks, and Shi. The people involved so far are all doing the right things for Lucky Duck. Let's hope the 'authorities' don't muck things up


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Keeping my fingers crossed that he will find a good home! I hope the eye will be on the mend with the ointment. Thanks for the update.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Great rescue!!!! I'm sure once he is able to settle down with a new family of ducks, he will be happy and hopefully not think too much about his "old" family.  Good luck in finding a home for him!!


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

*Update...! At last!*

Well, Uncle Quackers went to his new home yesterday (Thursday March 27). He was adopted by the Boonshoft Museum of Discovery http://www.boonshoftmuseum.org/ in Dayton, Ohio. After a quarantine period of 30 days he will move into their live wetlands exhibit, where he will join a lady mallard who recently lost her mate and is very lonely. I hope that she and Quackers hit it off, and have a nice life together.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

That's wonderful news. You must be so pleased. I know he'll be very happy there.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That is so great. So much better than being out in the cold and not being able to see where he was going or what was watching him. Excellent rescue/save on your part. 
I hope he has many more years in comfort.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wonderful news, Snipes! I'm so glad there is such a happy ending to this story!

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Snipes, 

What a wonderful outcome for this guy. I hope it is love at first sight!

Margaret


----------

